# JSF Navigation - Alternative zu Spring Webflow



## SaschaLR (3. Aug 2007)

Hi!

Kennt jemand eine Alternative zu Spring Webflow?

Danke,
Sascha


----------



## Guest (4. Aug 2007)

öhh bei jsf gibt es ja bereits ein navigationskonzept, wieso willst du jetzt noch ein neues ????


----------



## Guest (5. Aug 2007)

Hi!

Ganz einfach: JSF bietet keinen Workflow in der Navigation.

Gruß, Sascha


----------



## Guest (6. Aug 2007)

spring webflow bietet seit version 1.0.3 eine integration für jsf

greetz


----------



## SaschaLR (6. Aug 2007)

Danke, das kenne ich 

Aber... das ist keine Alternative zu Spring Webflow,... das ist Spring Webflow


----------



## Guest (6. Aug 2007)

was ist den genau das problem:

du suchst die genau gleiche funktionaliät wie webflow, willst es aber nicht verwenden ?!?


----------



## SaschaLR (6. Aug 2007)

Es gibt kein konkretes Problem.

Aber es gibt oft mehrere Lösungen... und ich will einfach ein wenig rumstöbern. Vielleicht ist ja das eine oder andere besser mit einer anderen Library zu erledigen. 

Ich bin bisher recht zufrieden mit Webflow ... aber das ist kein Grund nciht über den Tellerrand zu schauen


----------

